
A Storied Bookstore and Its Late Oracle Leave an Imprint on Islamabad - davidf18
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/25/world/asia/a-storied-bookstore-and-its-late-oracle-leave-imprint-on-islamabad.html
======
davidf18
"For his father, books were more than just a business, Mr. Saeed said. One of
the penitent former book thieves who dropped in was Suleman Khan, the vice
chancellor of Iqra University, in Islamabad.

“He came to say that when he was a child, 6 years old or so, he stole an
Archie comic book and my father saw him,” Mr. Saeed said. “He said he was
afraid he was going to get slapped, but my father said, ‘This is good that you
like books. So every day you can take a book but keep it in mint condition and
return it when you’re done so I can still sell it.’”

And then the vice chancellor said, “Everything that I am now, I owe to your
father.”"

